

StartPerks - "Corporate" perks and deals for startup employees (SF,NYC) - paulsparks
http://www.startperks.com/

======
MochaMocha
So is this like FoundersCard?

~~~
lanstein
I so wish I could get the discount on Uber that you get with FoundersCard.
Cost me $30 last night :(

~~~
nolite
Whats this FounderCard? Want to leave your referal code?

